# How to Make Your Feces Smell Better



## Deadly Sushi

*What you always wanted to learn, but were afraid to ask 
*

*How to Make Your Feces Smell Better*

  Step1
Take an  inventory of your diet. Are you a fairly [COLOR=darkgreen ! important][/COLOR]healthy eater? Or do you fall back  a lot on fast food and processed snacks?



  Step2
Pay  attention to your bowel movements. Normal bowel movements are regular (one-three  per day) and fairly non-eventful.



  Step3
Take  notice of what you eat and its effect on your stool odor. Common offenders  include artificial colors and flavors. [COLOR=darkgreen ! important][/COLOR]Eating healthy, natural foods will  reduce stool odor.



  Step4
Gradually increase the amount of fiber in  your diet. Fiber cuts down on stool odor, by minimizing constipation. Drinking  more water helps a lot, too.



  Step5
Minimize  the amount of animal fat you consume. Animal fat leads to the production of  sulphorous gas in your intestines.



  Step6
Eat more  yogurt and buttermilk. These foods decrease odor production by introducing  healthy bacteria into your digestive system.



  Step7
Consider  adding supplements to your diet. Health food stores offer a variety of  supplements many people have reported to be helpful in this area. Look for  tablets containing chlorophyll or Beano.


----------



## mtntopper

I always thought it was suppose to smell like sh!t not perfume!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> Step5
> Minimize  the amount of animal fat you consume. Animal fat leads to the production of  sulphorous gas in your intestines.
> 
> Step7
> Consider  adding supplements to your diet. Health food stores offer a variety of  supplements many people have reported to be helpful in this area. Look for  tablets containing chlorophyll or Beano.




And don't fart no more


----------



## mtntopper

thcri said:


> And don't fart no more


 
Sure, when I quit farting I expect my head will blow off...............


----------



## pirate_girl

How to make your feces smell better?
Don't eat anything that's dead!
*Gooooo vegetarian!! lol!!!
*


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> How to make your feces smell better?
> Don't eat anything that's dead!
> *Gooooo vegetarian!! lol!!!*


 

PG! That is a load of crap ! You ever smelled Kimshi the day after you ate some ??? That can make a grown man cry . Vegetarian by butt !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> PG! That is a load of crap ! You ever smelled Kimshi the day after you ate some ??? That can make a grown man cry . Vegetarian by butt !!!


My sweet man, I have never eaten Kimchi.
I do however, eat yoghurt once a day, lots of fiber, and have regular potty trips (1 per day if you must know).. things be a rockin' in my system, sans the presence of Glade in my bathroom.


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> PG! That is a load of crap ! You ever smelled Kimshi the day after you ate some ??? That can make a grown man cry . Vegetarian by butt !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I will say that I had many friends who were Pakistani whilst living across the pond.
Entering the loo after they'd been in there was ~>>.. ethnic foods eaten regularly can play hell on one's _essence_... my God even their skin smelled different.
Slightly off topic mentioning the Paki diet.. but what the hey, I say!


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> My sweet man, I have never eaten Kimchi.
> I do however, eat yoghurt once a day, lots of fiber, and have regular potty trips (1 per day if you must know).. things be a rockin' in my system, sans the presence of Glade in my bathroom.


 
What kind of loyal veggi person has not ate Kimshi ??? Thats down right unamerican . Ok ..... how about Sauerkraut??? Now theres a smell only a mother could love !


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> What kind of loyal veggi person has not ate Kimshi ??? Thats down right unamerican . Ok ..... how about Sauerkraut??? Now theres a smell only a mother could love !


I adore sauerkraut, AND brussels sprouts and all the other stink/gas inducing food stuffs..
Beano baby.. Beano..... plus the yoghurt... haha!!


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, nuttin' clears out a room quicker than a good saurkraut fart!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Yeah, nuttin' clears out a room quicker than a good saurkraut fart!


Gawd sakes!!


----------



## Trakternut

Toss in a coupla beers and some pickled eggs and they get even finer!


----------



## pirate_girl

Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssttt!!!!~~~~******** (that's *peach* Glade scent, just for you)


----------



## Trakternut

T-Nutz don't do peachy smellin' poop spray, thank-you very much.  Jus' light a match.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Trakternut

"Farmer matches" Strike anywhere.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I post about the 10 best foods for the brain..... I get nothing.
Post about stinky crap...... 17 posts.


----------



## Trakternut

Well................. (shrugs)..........what can I tell you??


----------



## Erik

a nice, spicy thai curry can clear the building -- and it doesn't matter if you had it made with tofu or meat...  Spices generally do not digest, so whatever goes in comes out.............. in the end.......


----------



## The Tourist

This entire debate seems counter-productive to me.

Shouldn't a really good dump purify the body, peel the wallpaper and impress your dog?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What a shitty thread!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mine doesn't stink......


----------



## Trakternut

The Tourist said:


> Shouldn't a really good dump purify the body, peel the wallpaper and impress your dog?



That's what I was sayin' all along! 



groomerguyNWO said:


> Mine doesn't stink......



Maybe not, but, your farts say differently.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trakternut said:


> That's what I was sayin' all along!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, but, your farts say differently.



What????????  They smell like a breath of fresh spring air!


----------



## The Tourist

groomerguyNWO said:


> Mine doesn't stink......


 
Yikes, you sound like an old joke.

A guy is with a girl, and he remarks, "Your breath is like an oriental breeze."

And she responds...


----------



## Erik

groomerguyNWO said:


> What????????  They smell like a breath of fresh spring air!


 
hmmm... so you're saying you live close to a feed lot?


----------

